# hat i made with knifty knitter



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

here is the hat i made with my knfty knitter. its not great and niko hates it. but i think it is too cute.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

See I have NO idea how yall do that! I swear all I can make is a loooonnnnnggggggg tube!
I do think it looks darling!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awww thanks. it was easy its just a matter of seeing it in you mind. do you have a knifty knitter? i can help you figure out how to do the hat and sweater. just let me know. it is so easy. i cant even crochet or knit or anything and i was able to pick this right up. the picture of the hat is my first attempt.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

How cute


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

I love it! Niko is a cutie!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

That is too cute!! What a great job you did! Tell Niko that I think he looks particularly handsome in it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

awww so cute
the color really suits him

di- did you see the link I posted about a week or so ago with the knifty knitter patterns on for free? If not I can find it again for you.


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

Cute!! I am really wanting to try the knifty knitter now after seeing everyones neat stuff. I am not that talented though and would prob. not be able to do it.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks everyone. i am not very talented either. it is so easy. you should try it.


----------

